# There are 2 types of Genuine Hygetropin



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys it seems to be a daily occurance of guys asking this question about brown top gh then do not believe what they have as they have a good source (not that he is out to make money)

There are 2 genuine hyge products....

1 - Original Hyge 200iu box, 25 x 8iu vials, green tops with pinwheel design, no security sticker on box, 100iu box 10 x 10iu vials with black tops and pinwheel design, no security sticker on box

2 - Dr Lin's version 200iu box, 25 x 8iu vials, green tops with Tribal design, security sticker on box also comes in 100iu box, 10 x 10iu vials, yellow top with tribal design, security sticker on box

all other versions are fake Hygetropin this DOES NOT mean there is no GH in them but they are fake and made by companies wanting to piggyback the reliable name of Hygetropin i know of several people who have got nothing from the brown tops or the 200iu pinwheel version with security sticker.......

one more thing guys DO NOT put up the website of where you got them from or any you can buy them from........

i will add pictures later


----------

